# Bare bottom picotope



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Equipment: 3g picotope, HOB filter, fluval plant life led.

Substrate: Floramax in round containers. Bare bottom tank. 

Fertz: leaf zone, liquid co2, excel. 

Flora: Anubias nana. 

Fauna:???

Sneak peak.:hihi:


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

What is a picotope?
Interesting aquarium eitherway! What made you want to set it up like this?


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

That's the name of the tank. I had this tank for a while already and it has been empty but last time I had it up it was a mess every time I did a W/C so I wanted something easy to keep up with because I already have a few more different tanks.


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Looks slick! I've got a pico which I haven't set up, no room is the problem, interested to see how this one pans out!

.....I guess I could always put it in the bathroom hahah


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Ahh, I was thinking it was something like biotope. lol


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

There is always room for more tanks. Have any ideas on more plants?


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

You should tie this thread in with this one: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=6916057#post6916057

As for other plants . . . 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=723817
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=680930
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=745106&highlight=


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Sneak peak added some plants just waiting for them to grow out before a full 
tank shot. Maybe I'll move one of my bettas to this tank.:hihi:


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Put my female betta in this tank. Have some new growth too.


----------



## KwhyLE (Nov 9, 2014)

What light is that? Looking good!


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

It's the fluval nano plant life led. 7800k 321lumens 8w 84 leds. It has red\white and blue moon lights. It's good for a nano tank I'll let you know how my plants grow with it later on.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Thinking of putting a few plants in the HOB filter.


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

You should paint the bottom of the tank black. It would keep the light from reflecting up from beneath and give a neater appearance.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Don't think I want to paint it.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Can you see the frog? I need to figure out what he can eat to get fat because he's pretty skinny.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Trimmed some plants today hopefully they grow back thicker.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Quick pic.


----------



## zoragen (Nov 3, 2009)

Cool tank.

You can put it on a black piece of paper/card board/cloth.

I tried a frog w/ a betta but the betta was such a chow hound the frog couldn't get enough food!


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Planted a runner in the right cup guess this could be my grow out tank for my 10g.


----------

